# Happy music



## Tarvos (Jun 7, 2010)

Because we don't need to cry of loss and despair anymore.

List songs that make you happy.

Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars and Anathema - Dreaming Light are mine.


----------



## Barubu (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm Yours---Hey Soul Sister---Hakunamatata(If that's how it's spelled)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 7, 2010)

C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E-S-O-N-G Song

Still Alive

Kidnap the Sandy Claws

Kick It Up

Classico


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 7, 2010)

I try not to listen to songs that make me happy because I'm afraid that I'll over-listen to them and they won't make me happy any more D:

anyway. Don't Stop Me Now by Queen


----------



## departuresong (Jun 7, 2010)

Rilo Kiley - "Portions for Foxes"
Indica - "In Passing"
Klee - "Zwei Herzen"
Kate Nash - "Mouthwash"
Sarah Brightman - "The Journey Home"


----------



## Green (Jun 7, 2010)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day

Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day

Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day


shut up :<


----------



## IcySapphire (Jun 8, 2010)

Going a little old school here:

Janet Jackson-Rhythm Nation
Backstreet Boys-As Long As You Love Me

and many many more from the 80's and 90's--may those eras never be forgotton


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 8, 2010)

Guns n' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine
Journey - Any Way You Want It
Deep Purple - Speed King
Helloween - Eagle Fly Free
Stratovarius - Stratofortress


----------



## see ya (Jun 8, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Don't Stop Me Now by Queen


This. 

And:

Anything by Owl City (The Bird and the Worm is the single most delightfully diabetes-inducing song in the history of forever.)
Marathon, Emotion Detector, and Grand Designs...and Limelight....and YYZ...and Free Will...and Hemispheres - Rush (Can you tell that I love Rush)
Anything by Yes
Counting Out Time - Genesis
Rock With You - Michael Jackson
Rainbow Connection - Any damn person that sings it


----------



## Zuu (Jun 10, 2010)

A Favor House Atlantic - Coheed & Cambria
Junesong Provision - Coheed & Cambria
Running In Dreams (Chase The Sun) - knife city
Black Valor - The Black Dahlia Murder
Helix Nebula - Anamanaguchi

pretty much it as far as I can remember


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 10, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day


Because as we all know, there's nothing more cheerful than youth disillusionment!

Don't Stop Me Now is the best song ever. Nosrs.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 10, 2010)

The Unforgiven- Metallica
The Unforgiven II- Metallica
Stone Cold Crazy- Queen
Don't Stop Believin'- Journey
Stone In Love- Journey
C-Check It Out!- Beastie Boys (I have no idea in hell why it cheers me up. It just... does.)
The Beer Song- I dunno the artist. (Listen to it.)
The Spirit of Radio- Rush


*The FUN Song*​


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 10, 2010)

I feel better-Hot chip
Poker face-Lady gaga
You're a superstar-Love inc.
Mixed up world-Sophie ellis bextor
Uh...I don't know what else.


----------



## Michi (Jun 10, 2010)

Generally depressing songs are the ones that make me happy. Some include "Walking on Air" by Kerli and anything by Evanescence. >_< Most other songs that make me happy are any songs by Lady Gaga. :D

Hurt Me - Kerli
Somebody Told Me - The Killers
Bad Influence - P!nk
Believe - Cher
Unbound The Wild Ride - Avenged Sevenfold
Don't Phink With My Heart - Black Eyed Peas
Take It Off - Ke$ha
Viva La Vida - Coldplay
Hot N Cold - Katy Perry
Hung Up - Madonna


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 10, 2010)

That reminds me. The Killers' Spaceman cheers me up, no matter how many times I listen.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 10, 2010)

I Can't Defeat Airman-Team Nekotan
The Cursed Glasses -stray girl in her lenses- -Kagamine Rin and Gakupoid
Dancing Samurai-Gakupoid
Double Lariat-Megurine Luka
Fire Flower-Kagamine Len
Go Google It-Megurine Luka and Gakupoid
Honey-MEIKO and a lot of others
Hot Cocoa-Kagamine Len
I Feel a Storm Coming!-Kagamine Len
I Like You, I Love You-Kagamine Rin
Japanese Ninja No. 1!-Megurine Luka
No Sleep Until Clear!-Team Nekotan
No Sleep Until Pass!-Team Nekotan
Owata!-Gakupoid
Robot Falling in Love-Kagamine Rin
Stargazer-Hatsune Miku
Toeto-Megurine Luka (and every Vocaloid and UTAUloid in existence have covers of it)

And that's it because only JPop is allowed to be happy on my iPod, it seems.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 11, 2010)

Ketsu said:


> No Sleep Until Clear!-Team Nekotan
> No Sleep Until Pass!-Team Nekotan


isn't this the same thing?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jun 11, 2010)

See the World - Gomez
 Mi Nina Bonita - Chino Y Nacho
 U.N. Owen Was Her? - Touhou

okay yeah so


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 11, 2010)

Settlin' by Sugarland. It's about how she's not going to settle for anything less than the best any more. It makes me happy, anyway.


----------



## Spoon (Jun 11, 2010)

You Can Call Me Al by Paul Simon. I don't know what about that song puts me in a good mood, but it does. Also, Popular and Defying Gravity from Wicked, Don't Stop Believing by Journey, various songs from Young Frankenstein the Musical (Roll in the Hay, and He Vas My Boyfriend are among my favorites.) The songs from the Pokémon Christmas CD are so laughably bad that I can't help but giggle like idiot when I hear them.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 11, 2010)

Harlequin said:


> Settlin' by Sugarland. It's about how she's not going to settle for anything less than the best any more. It makes me happy, anyway.


And on this note:
It Happens, by the same artist (Sugarland). It's basically saying not to think too much of the bad things. It's my "Life doesn't suck, get over yourself and be happy" song. I listen to it and I can't help but smile. Plus it's so damn _catchy.
_
And a few more, just because it feels wrong listing just one:

Celebrity by Brad Paisley, just because it's so... amusing.

I Wanna Do It All by Terri Clark. It's about well... she's singing about doing everything she wants to do without someone telling her she can't.

Hakuna Matata. Do I even have to explain this one?

Nothin' Bout Love Makes Sense by LeAnn Rimes. It's just so... so _cheerful._


----------



## ZimD (Jun 15, 2010)

i am the fourth person iirc to name don't stop me now but if you don't know it then listen to it and you'll understand why

also:
blue october - calling you because it's an adorable love song
goldfinger - superman mostly for those of you who played the original tony hawk's pro skater, you'll remember this shit when you hear it
the move - flowers in the rain because it's just a 2 minute song about waking up to the sound of rain and going outside and sitting in a garden and chilling

and actually these three are the only three i can think of off the top of my head because i'm lazy.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 15, 2010)

don't stop me now is a good song but it doesn't make me happy


----------



## Zuu (Jun 15, 2010)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> goldfinger - superman mostly for those of you who played the original tony hawk's pro skater, you'll remember this shit when you hear it


hell yeah


----------



## Latias&Latios (Jun 17, 2010)

Well.

Pantera - Rise, 5 Minutes Alone, and Death Rattle.
Disturbed - Perfect Insanity :D  and Meaning of Life.
Megadeth - Last Rites/Loved to Deth, The Skull Beneath the Skin, Peace Sells, and Good Mourning/Black Friday.
Metallica - Ain't My Bitch, Dyer's Eve, and Sweet Amber.

There's many more, I just don't feel like typing them out right now xD


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 18, 2010)

Koji Kondo -- Buoy Base Galaxy

It gives me the feeling that I've triumphed over something great, and can now move on.


----------



## Fireworks (Jun 20, 2010)

Sigur Rós - Hoppípolla
Blackfield - Christenings
KISS - Crazy Crazy Nights
Marillion - Tumble Down The Years
Broken Social Scene - Anthems For A 17-year Old Girl
Oasis - Don't Look Back In Anger
Elf Power - Peel Back The Moon, Beware!
Genesis - Throwing It All Away
K's Choice - Favorite Adventure
maudlin of the Well - Birth Pains of Astral Projection

wow it was actually hard to make a list like this

edit: forgot about
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Storm (particularly between 10:12 and 10:43)
Explosions In The Sky - So Long, Lonesome
Explosions In The Sky - A Slow Dance
Gregor Samsa - #2 Untitled
King Crimson - I Talk To The Wind


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jun 21, 2010)

Nagai Nagai Yume no Naka no Utage ~ BACCANO! no Theme - Yoshimori Makoto

Accelerant - Blue Stahli

Very Melon ~Watashi no Kokoro wo Tsukan da Yoi Melon~ - Norio Wakamoto
Sorry about the video.  I couldn't find anything of just the song, so I had to go with Nore's awesome video.  Wakamoto's voice is just...  Holy fuck.  His voice is awesome.

Gun's & Roses - Paradise Lunch (Baccano! OP)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 22, 2010)

I was going to say that Nirvana's Lithium cheered me up, but then I realized it was a song about relying on religion to keep you from going over the edge.

Then I was going to say SP's Today, but then I realized it was about committing suicide.

I have the most fucked up sense of happiness ever.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jun 23, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

Masaaki Endoh's got some of the best covers ever.


----------



## Michi (Jun 23, 2010)

Kammington said:


> I was going to say that Nirvana's Lithium cheered me up, but then I realized it was a song about relying on religion to keep you from going over the edge.
> 
> Then I was going to say SP's Today, but then I realized it was about committing suicide.
> 
> I have the most fucked up sense of happiness ever.


Well Evanescence and any sad pop songs make me fell happy. :P
New entries to my list:
Animal - Ke$ha
Kiss & Tell - Ke$ha
Party at a Rich Dude's House - Ke$ha
and the sad, fun pop song: Dancing With Tears in my Eyes - Ke$ha (Yes, I know I'm nearly obsessed with her :P)
Reloaded - Lady Gaga
No Way - Lady Gaga (about cheating.. o-O Makes me happy somehow)
Right Round - Flo Rida


----------



## Lili (Jun 23, 2010)

That one "Why Do Birds Suddenly Appear" song or whatever. And the Beatles' "Dear Prudence". It's so sweet.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 29, 2010)

(does this first one count?)
Most Legendary battle themes in pokemon
(moving on to non-pokemon related)

This Town by O.A.R.
She's My Winona by Fall Out Boy
I Don't Care by Fall Out Boy
This Ain't A Scene, It's an Arms Race by Fall Out Boy
Holiday by Green Day
This Too Shall Pass by OK Go
I Write Sins, Not Tradgedies by Panic! at the Disco
New Perspective by Panic! at the Disco
Nine In The Afternoon by Panic! at the Disco
All the Right Moves by One Republic
It's Our Time Now by Plain White T's
Gives You Hell by the All American Rejects
and (strangely) Welcome to the Black Parade by My Chemical Romance

NOTE: I believe I like Welcome to the Black Parade because of it's second part.
And this never fails to cheer me up
(The song's called Twenty Dollar Nosebleed. Click the link to listen)


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 3, 2010)

Let's see:

Poncho Sanchez: Knock on Wood
Hendrix: Purple Haze
Dream Theater: Under a Glass Moon.


And that's all I got. Very few of the songs in my library are happy (because I don't really care for upbeat tunes)


----------



## see ya (Jul 5, 2010)

ProgMetal_64 said:


> Hendrix: Purple Haze
> Dream Theater: Under a Glass Moon.


You. I like you. 

What else...
Venus as a Boy - Bjork
Here Comes the Sun, Hey Jude, Let It Be...hell, a lot of songs by - The Beatles
Any Colour You Like, Grantchester Meadows - Pink Floyd (Not many happy Pink Floyd songs out there, heh


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy Pink Floyd songs - only after Waters left, or if you consider Syd's shit happy (it's just crazy to me)


----------



## Keltena (Jul 10, 2010)

"Lullabye for a Stormy Night" by Vienna Teng - most heartwarming song I know. In the VT vein, "Enough to Go By" and "Stray Italian Greyhound" are also up there.

"I Feel Fantastic", "Code Monkey", and "You Ruined Everything" by Jonathan Coulton. <3

Pretty much anything by Corrinne May; that woman's songs are made of pure "Yay!" and "Aww!"

"Fine" and "This Hyper World" by Lemon Demon, especially "Fine".

"Forever", "You're a God", "Falling Down", "The Man Who Would Be Santa", and some other stuff by Vertical Horizon.

"The Long Way Around" by the Dixie Chicks.

"You Found Me" and "Sober" by Kelly Clarkson.

This.

...I forget what else. But plenty.


----------



## Espeon (Jul 11, 2010)

Lateralus by Tool.
Do Pal from Veer Zaara. (Shuh.)
...I have a weird sense of happy.

On a more happy-happy note;
 (Apologies in advance for crappy sound quality)
The Bees Melody - Renegades.
Thunder Coming - Renegades.
Firestorm - Trinidad All Stars.
Curry Tabanca - Trinidad All Stars.
Musical Vengeance - Phase II.


----------



## Michi (Jul 12, 2010)

More happeh stuff! :D

Dirty Picture - Taio Cruz ft. Ke$ha
You Give Love a Bad Name - Bon Jovi
Livin' on a Prayer - Bon Jovi
Crazy Train - Ozzy
Hips Don't Lie - Shakira

Anything upbeat and happy or energetic makes me happy. But so do Evanescence songs. :P


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 12, 2010)

"Songs that make me happy" are sometimes pretty different to songs that I'd I'd actually call "Happy songs". Because basically everything that's upbeat and high-energy makes me happy, even if it's about something serious (see: It's The End of the World as We Know It). But I have dozens of playlists dedicated to happy music (I rarely listen to anything else, actually), so here are my favourites:

*Barenaked Ladies:*
If I Had $10000000
Falling for the First Time
It's All Been Done
One Week
Life, In A Nutshell

*Bowling for Soup: *
1985
Val Kilmer
Ohio
Almost
Get Happy

*General Showtunes:*
Popular (Wicked)
Out Tonight (Rent)
Defying Gravity (Wicked)
Schadenfreude (Ave Q)
I've Got a Theory (Once More, With Feeling)
You Can't Stop the Beat (Hairspray)
The Time Warp (Rocky Horror)
We're All in This Together (HSM - don't judge meee)
Take Me or Leave Me (Rent)
Welcome to the 60's (Hairspray)
What is This Feeling? (Wicked)

*Other Songs:*
Happy Together (The Turtles)
It's the End of the World as We Know It (R.E.M.)
Take it Easy (The Eagles)
Shiny Happy People (R.E.M)
She's Electric (Oasis)
Beautiful Day (U2)
Let's Start a Band (Amy MacDonald)
Summer of '69 (Bryan Adams)
Call it Even (Vertical Horizon)
Hands Open (Snow Patrol)
Center of Attention (Guster)
You're So Damn Hot (OK GO)
My Favourite Game (The Cardigans)

And, god, loads more :D


----------



## agcurbáistí (Jul 16, 2010)

God, anything by Matt & Kim, especially this.

Also, Sleepyhead, and pretty much anything else by Passion Pit :3

Wake Up, All the Neighbourhoods and I'm Spleeping In A Submarine by Arcade Fire.

Tightrope, Many Moons and Violet Stars Happy Hunting! by Janelle Monáe. Speaking of which, this.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jul 18, 2010)

A few new additions...

So What- Metallica's version. It's just so hilarious and stupid... oh, and I love singing along with it. Lots of F-words. SO FUCKING WHAT.

Angry Again- Megadeth. Because. Because when I get angry again... yeah. Oh, and it has an awesome chorus.

The Symphony of Destruction- Megadeth. It's more or less my theme song because I wuv it and sing it all the time and stuff.

Fear of The Dark- Iron Maiden. After I went to a Maiden concert, it instantly jumped to being one of my favorite songs, and I'm like "YAY OH ARSHUM YAY :D :D :D" whenever I hear it.


----------



## Fredie (Jul 18, 2010)

I feel Fantastic - Jonathan Coulton also Good Day Sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 19, 2010)

one more addition, now that I think about it

(coffee's for closers) by Fall Out Boy


----------



## Automata heart (Aug 22, 2010)

VOCALOID!!!!! and some owlcity. try listing to po pi po. and waka laka for osaka. ^___^ bubble pop is awesome! nyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa~


----------

